# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Բանակը փոխու՞մ է մարդուն

## Tianshi

Երևի թե շատերն են ձեզնից անցել կյանքի այս փորձի միջով, գիտեք թե բանակը ինչ է, զգացել եք ձեզ վրա: Ես էլ դե դժվար թե երբևիցե այնտեղ հայտնվեմ :Jpit: .. դրա համար էլ ուզւոմ եմ  պարզապես լսեմ ձեր կարծիքները, համոզմունքները այն մասին թե արդյոք բանակը կարող է փոխել մարդուն? ու ինչպես փոխել? դեպի լավը , վատը, իսկ միգուցե թոնել նույնը? :Think:

----------


## Lion

Շատ բարդ հարց է: Բանակը մարդուն փոխում է, դա հաստատ ու միանշանակ, ուղղակի հարցն այն է, թե ինչպես: Կարծում եմ ողջ խնդիրը նրանում է, թե մարդն ինչպես է նախատրամադրված, այսինքն նրա մոտ լավ, թե վատ հատկանիշներն են ավելի պատրաստ զարգանալու: Հայտնվելով բանակում, այսինքն որոշակիորեն էքստրեմալ իրավիճակում, լավ կամ վատ խումբ հատկանիշներից սկսում են զարգանալ նրանք, որոնց զարգացման համար անձի բնավորությունը առավել պատրաստված է:

Անձամբ ինձ բանակը ավելի պնդացրեց կամային տեսակետից, "ժոստկիացրեց", զարգացրեց ինքնատիրապետումս, հարմարվելու (բայց ոչ համակերպվելու), մարդկանց զգալու ունակությունս և այլն:

----------

aragats (29.06.2011), yerevanci (29.06.2011)

----------


## specialist

հարցը սխալա, հիմա նույնիսկ զորամասը կապ ունի դրա հետ:Նենց որ դժվար մեկը պատասխան տա կոնկրետ:մի զորամաս լավնա , մեկը վատը:Մեկում  լավա ծառայում ով շատ ծանոթ ունի ու ընգեր, մեկում քիչ են ավելի համեստա ու սաղ նորմալ են ծառայում:Սրան պատասխան չկա ու մոտակա ժամանակում չի լինի :Smile:

----------


## Tianshi

> Շատ բարդ հարց է: Բանակը մարդուն փոխում է, դա հաստատ ու միանշանակ, ուղղակի հարցն այն է, թե ինչպես: Կարծում եմ ողջ խնդիրը նրանում է, թե մարդն ինչպես է նախատրամադրված, այսինքն նրա մոտ լավ, թե վատ հատկանիշներն են ավելի պատրաստ զարգանալու: Հայտնվելով բանակում, այսինքն որոշակիորեն էքստրեմալ իրավիճակում, լավ կամ վատ խումբ հատկանիշներից սկսում են զարգանալ նրանք, որոնց զարգացման համար անձի բնավորությունը առավել պատրաստված է:
> 
> Անձամբ ինձ բանակը ավելի պնդացրեց կամային տեսակետից, "ժոստկիացրեց", զարգացրեց ինքնատիրապետումս, հարմարվելու (բայց ոչ համակերպվելու), մարդկանց զգալու ունակությունս և այլն:


Իսկ հնարավոր է, որ շփվելով տեղի մարդկանց հետ, ծանոթանալով նրանց սովորույթներին ու համոզմունքների, դու ինքդ փոխես տարիներով ձևավորված ու արմատավորված համոզմունքդ կամ ենթարկվես ուրիշների ազդեցությանը: Կամ էլ հայտնվելով ոչ ամենահարմար ու հաճելի վայրում, այսինքն բանակում, քո մոտ ռեֆլեքսորեն սկսեն ավելի զարգանաալ բացասական  գծերը? Հարցերս փոքր-ինչ շատ ստացվեցին :Blush:

----------


## Vaio

*Բանակը փոխում է մարդուն?* 

*ԻՀԱՐԿԵ*: 
Նույնիսկ ուսումնական հաստատությունն է փոխում մարդուն:

----------


## Lion

Այո, հնավարավոր է: Հենց դա է, էլի, որ փոխելու նախապայմաններից մեկն է: Ընդհանրապես բանակում ավելի պարարտ հող կա հենց բացասական, այլ ոչ թե դրական գծերի զարգացման համար: Ուղղակի էլի մարդուց է կախված - եթե մոտդ ավելի պատրաստ են զարգանալու լավ գծերը, ապա նույնիսկ բացասական ազդակները մաքսիմում կչեզոքացնես, իսկ մինիմում էլ` քո օգտին կօգտագործես: Օրինակ, նույն "դաժանություն" կոչվածը կարելի է օգտագործել վատ նպատակներով ու դառնալ վատը, իսկ կարելի է և օգտագործել որպես տրենինգ` կամային հատկանիշների զարգացման համար:

----------

aragats (29.06.2011), Tianshi (29.06.2011), Աթեիստ (30.06.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ հնարավոր է, որ շփվելով տեղի մարդկանց հետ, ծանոթանալով նրանց սովորույթներին ու համոզմունքների, դու ինքդ փոխես տարիներով ձևավորված ու արմատավորված համոզմունքդ կամ ենթարկվես ուրիշների ազդեցությանը: Կամ էլ հայտնվելով ոչ ամենահարմար ու հաճելի վայրում, այսինքն բանակում, քո մոտ ռեֆլեքսորեն սկսեն ավելի զարգանաալ բացասական  գծերը? Հարցերս փոքր-ինչ շատ ստացվեցին


Հաճախ խոսիր հետը, ոչ մի բան էլ դեպի վատը չի փոխվի, չմտածես  :Wink: :

----------

Ariadna (29.06.2011), Lion (29.06.2011), Monk (29.06.2011), Tianshi (29.06.2011), VisTolog (30.06.2011), Շինարար (30.06.2011)

----------


## Tianshi

> հարցը սխալա, հիմա նույնիսկ զորամասը կապ ունի դրա հետ:Նենց որ դժվար մեկը պատասխան տա կոնկրետ:մի զորամաս լավնա , մեկը վատը:Մեկում  լավա ծառայում ով շատ ծանոթ ունի ու ընգեր, մեկում քիչ են ավելի համեստա ու սաղ նորմալ են ծառայում:Սրան պատասխան չկա ու մոտակա ժամանակում չի լինի


Չէ, անշուշտ, համաձայն եմ , որ զորամասից է կախված դու այնտես քեզ քչից-շատից լավ կզգաս թե չէ, ինչ շանոթ մարդկանց հետ կծառայես, ինչպես քեզ կվերաբերվեն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, հենց երևույթը, այսինքն այն, որ դու բանակում ես, հարազատներիցդ, շրջապատիցդ, զբաղմունքներիցդ հեռու, այն որ քեզ զգում ես կոշտ կյանքի շրջանակներում, փոխում է արդյոք  ինչ-որ կերպ  մարդու էությունը?

----------


## aragats

Բանակը, ինչպես կյանքի դժվարությունները մարդու թե դրական, թե բացասական գծերը ավելի ցայտուն են դարձնում: Տնից կտրվելով ինքդ հիմնականում մնում ես քո պրոբլեմների հետ:
Եվ անկախ նրանից  ի օգուտ քեզ կլուծես, թե ի վնաս քեզ, երկու դեպքում էլ փորձ ես ձեռք բերում, որը հետագայում պետք է գալիս:

----------

Lion (29.06.2011), Tianshi (29.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Հաճախ խոսիր հետը, ոչ մի բան էլ դեպի վատը չի փոխվի, չմտածես :


Ու ամենակարևորը - եթե տղան հետևում ընկերուհի է թողնում, ապա, հայտնվելով բանակում, մի քանի անգամ ավելի ուժեղ է սկսում սիրել այդ ընկերուհուն :Love:

----------


## Tianshi

> Ու ամենակարևորը - եթե տղան հետևում ընկերուհի է թողնում, ապա, հայտնվելով բանակում, մի քանի անգամ ավելի ուժեղ է սկսում սիրել այդ ընկերուհուն


 :Blush: հա որ? Հ.գ..այ տեեեեեննցցց :LOL:  ... ու մեկ էլ ավելի բծախնդիր են դառնում :Wink:

----------

Lion (29.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հաստատ տենցա  :Smile:  Ի դեպ, հակառակը, բծախնդրությունն ընկնում է: Այնքան քիչ են կին տեսնում, որ արդյունքում կուխնյայի էն ամենաչմո ՇԵԿ ՄԱԶԵՐՈՎ ենթասպա կինն էլ սկսում է երազանքների գագաթնակետ թվալ  :Smile:

----------


## specialist

> Չէ, անշուշտ, համաձայն եմ , որ զորամասից է կախված դու այնտես քեզ քչից-շատից լավ կզգաս թե չէ, ինչ շանոթ մարդկանց հետ կծառայես, ինչպես քեզ կվերաբերվեն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, հենց երևույթը, այսինքն այն, որ դու բանակում ես, հարազատներիցդ, շրջապատիցդ, զբաղմունքներիցդ հեռու, այն որ քեզ զգում ես կոշտ կյանքի շրջանակներում, փոխում է արդյոք  ինչ-որ կերպ  մարդու էությունը?


նայած ում, մարդ կա չէ

----------


## yerevanci

Շատ  կարևորա,  թե  մարդ  ինչ  հոգեբանությամբա  տրամադրված  բանակի  նկատմամբ,  միանշանակ  կողմ  եմ,  որ  փոխումա,  ու  դեպի  դրականը,  իհարկե  զորամասն  էլ  կապ  ունի,  զորամասի  տեղադիրքն  էլ,  ծառայակից  ընկերները  շատ  մեծ  կապ  ունեն,  բայց  այս  բոլորի  մեջ ամենակարևորը  զինվորի  տրամադրվածություննա:

----------


## Tianshi

> Շատ  կարևորա,  թե  մարդ  ինչ  հոգեբանությամբա  տրամադրված  բանակի  նկատմամբ,  միանշանակ  կողմ  եմ,  որ  փոխումա,  ու  դեպի  դրականը,  իհարկե  զորամասն  էլ  կապ  ունի,  զորամասի  տեղադիրքն  էլ,  ծառայակից  ընկերները  շատ  մեծ  կապ  ունեն,  բայց  այս  բոլորի  մեջ ամենակարևորը  զինվորի  տրամադրվածություննա:


Բայց եկեք ու համաձայնվեք, որ շատ դժվար է գտնել մի երիտասարդ տղմարդու, ով շատ լավ տրամադրվածությամբ բանակ կգնար :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (30.06.2011), Lion (30.06.2011), VisTolog (30.06.2011), Շինարար (30.06.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> Բայց եկեք ու համաձայնվեք, որ շատ դժվար է գտնել մի երիտասարդ տղմարդու, ով շատ լավ տրամադրվածությամբ բանակ կգնար


դե  դա  հիմայա  էդպես,  Աստված  տա  թշնամիներ  չունենանք  ու  բանակ  գնալու  պայմաններն  էնպես  լինի,  որ  մեր  երիտասարդները  շահագրգռված  լինեն,  բայց  դա  առաջիկայի  բան  չէ,  ուստի  հիմա  գոնե  ատելությունը  բանակի  հանդեպ  պիտի  վերանա,  պիտի  հասկանան,  որ  դա  էլ  կյանքի  մի  ուղիա,  որ  պիտի  անցնեն

----------


## Quyr Qery

Դե եսիմ.... օրինակ մարդ գիտեմ ,,որ մի քանի ամիս առաջ եկավ բանակից,,, ու լուրջ եմ ասում,,ոնց մանկամիտ գնացել էր,, էդպես մանկամիտ էլ հետ եկավ.....

Չնայած միշտ կարծել եմ,,որ բանակը չազդել չէր կարող են պարզ պատճառով,,որ տղայի կյանքում առաջին լուրջ փոփոխություններից է.... ու որոշ առումով նույնիսկ ինքնահաստատման միջոց...

----------


## Freeman

Չեմ կարծում,թե բանակը լուրջ ձևով կազդի հաստատուն բնավորություն ունեցոցի մնա,համենայն դեպս իմ ծանոթները շատ քիչ են փոխվել,էդ էլ կարծում եմ տարիքային փոփոխություն է,ոչ թե բանակի հետ է կապված

----------


## Varzor

> Երևի թե շատերն են ձեզնից անցել կյանքի այս փորձի միջով, գիտեք թե բանակը ինչ է, զգացել եք ձեզ վրա: Ես էլ դե դժվար թե երբևիցե այնտեղ հայտնվեմ.. դրա համար էլ ուզւոմ եմ  պարզապես լսեմ ձեր կարծիքները, համոզմունքները այն մասին թե արդյոք բանակը կարող է փոխել մարդուն? ու ինչպես փոխել? դեպի լավը , վատը, իսկ միգուցե թոնել նույնը?


Անձամբ ես այն կարծիքին եմ, որ մարդը երբեք չի փոխվում` ոնց ծնվում ա, տենց էլ կա: Ուղղակի փոխվում ա նրա դրսևորումը, վարքագիծը, գիտելիքների բազան, բայց ոչ էությունը:
Աստվածաշնչում մի լավ առակ կա սերմնացանիմասին: Նույն սերմերը ընկնելով տարբեր միջավայրեր կամ ծլում են մի կերպ մեծանում, կամ տրորվում ու վերանում, կամ էլ փարթամ աճում են, բայց մեկան ՆՈՒՅՆՆ են լինում:
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ օրինակ, եթե մարդը դաժան է, ապա հենց հայտվեց նպաստող իրավիճակում կդրսևորի իր դաժանությունը:
Ուստի` բանակը մարդուն չի կարող փոխել: Կարող է փոխել մարդու պահվածքը, հետագա կյանքը, բայց ոչ մարդու էությունը:
Եթե այնպիսի զորամասում ես, որ քո էությանը համապատասխան ա, ապա դրախտ ա, իսկ հակառակը` անտանելի դժոխք  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (30.06.2011), Quyr Qery (01.07.2011), Tianshi (30.06.2011)

----------


## The silent river

Մարդիկ կան որ գալիս են բանակ ու իրանց համար բուն են դնում ու նստում, իսկ մարդ ել կա որ էսա 6 ամսվա ծարայողա, բայց տենց ել չկարողացավ հարմարվի ու հասկանա թե ինչա իրանից ուզում բանակը: էտ մարդը տենց էկել ա տենց էլ կգնա հաստատ: 
Էրեխեք կան որ էն աստիճանի չեն հարմարվում, որ իրանց կամ ոտքից են խփում կամ ձեռքից, կամ էլ մի 3 անգամ փախնում են ու վերջու դատվում են պրծնում: հիմա էլ բանակը խաղ ու պար ա դառել, մնում ա քո ծառայությունը նենց կազմակերպես որ քո էշին չոշ ասող չեղնի ու վերջ:

----------

Lion (01.07.2011), Tianshi (30.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Մարդիկ կան որ գալիս են բանակ ու իրանց համար բուն են դնում ու նստում, իսկ մարդ ել կա որ էսա 6 ամսվա ծարայողա, բայց տենց ել չկարողացավ հարմարվի ու հասկանա թե ինչա իրանից ուզում բանակը: էտ մարդը տենց էկել ա տենց էլ կգնա հաստատ: 
> Էրեխեք կան որ էն աստիճանի չեն հարմարվում, որ իրանց կամ ոտքից են խփում կամ ձեռքից, կամ էլ մի 3 անգամ փախնում են ու վերջու դատվում են պրծնում: հիմա էլ բանակը խաղ ու պար ա դառել, մնում ա քո ծառայությունը նենց կազմակերպես որ քո էշին չոշ ասող չեղնի ու վերջ:


Դու էդ խաղ ու պարը 18 տարի մամայի փեշի տակ ապրած տղուն կարաս բացատրես ? կամ ասենք խաղամոլին, թմրամոլին:
Հիմա տղա երեխուն շատերը փոքրուց սովորացնում են, որ բանակը "բոբո" տեղա  :Smile:  Բայց եթե մեջից վախկոտ չի, գնում ու տեսնում ա, որ էդքան էլ բոբո չի, նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր բաներ էլ կան:
Օրինակ, ցավալի է բայց փաստ, մարդ կա իրանց տունը տենց հաց չի կերել (միս, երշիկ, ձուկ և այլն), ոնց որ բանակում: մեր մոտ տղերք կային, որ մենակ ճաշարանը իրանց համար ամեն ինչ արժեր  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (30.06.2011), Lion (01.07.2011), Tianshi (30.06.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մենակ էն փաստը, որ շատերը ծխել (ընդ որում ոչ միայն ծխախոտ) սկսում են հենց բանակում, արդեն խոսում է բանակի ՎԱՏ ազդեցության մասին։
Դրան գումարենք վերևում արդեն նշված ինքնախեղման դեպքերը (սովորական կյանքում նման դեպքերը շատ հազվադեպ են)։

Կարճ ասած մի քանի լավ բան տալիս է (հիմնականում ինքնուրույնություն), բայց բացասականն ավելի շատ է։

----------

Artyom (30.06.2011), Ungrateful (01.07.2011), Աբելյան (01.07.2011)

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց եկեք ու համաձայնվեք, որ շատ դժվար է գտնել մի երիտասարդ տղմարդու, ով շատ լավ տրամադրվածությամբ բանակ կգնար


 Մեկը ես...

Բանակում մենակով սովորում ես դժվարություններ հաղթահարել, 1000 սորտի մարդկանց հետ ես շփվում... կյանքի փորձա որ հաստատ բոլորին ու հատկապես տղեքին պետքա

----------

Lion (01.07.2011), Varzor (01.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Մենակ էն փաստը, որ շատերը ծխել (ընդ որում ոչ միայն ծխախոտ) սկսում են հենց բանակում, արդեն խոսում է բանակի ՎԱՏ ազդեցության մասին։
> Դրան գումարենք վերևում արդեն նշված ինքնախեղման դեպքերը (սովորական կյանքում նման դեպքերը շատ հազվադեպ են)։
> Կարճ ասած մի քանի լավ բան տալիս է (հիմնականում ինքնուրույնություն), բայց բացասականն ավելի շատ է։


Չէի ասի, ես շատերին գիտեմ, որ բանակում ծխելը թողել են: Հետո վիճակագրությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ բանակ գալիս են արդեն ծխող, ուղղակի ծնողները այդ մասին իմանում են բանակի ընթացքում, կամ հետո  :Smile: 
բանակը ինքնուրույնություն չի սովորեցնում, այլ իրավիճակ է ստեղծում մարդու համար, որպեսզի նա սկսի դրսևորել իր ինքնուրույնությունը:
Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ բացասական ազդեցության մասին եք խոսում: Նույն մարդիք չեն?, որ մինչև բանակ գնալը ապրում են նույն հասարակության տարբեր հատվածներում: Ուղղակի բանակը հասարակական բարքերի խտացված դրսևորումն է` մեկ վայրում իրար են հանդիպում տարբեր հոգեկերտվածքի, դաստիարակության, տնդանիքների, հավատքի և սոցաիալական խավերի ներկայացուցիչներ:
Հո բանակի սպան չի ստիպում որ ծխել սովորեն? կամ էլ հո չի ստիպում որ մի փոքր բանի համար իրար կոկորդ կրծեն? ով ա մարդուն բանակում ստիպում, որ ուրիշի ծակ նասկին լվացքի պարանից գողանա?
Երբ մանկապարտեզ էի գնում, իմ շորերից մի քանի անգամ գողացել են (ու դժվար դա մենակ երեխան արած լինի): Նույն մարդն էլ գնում ա հետո դպրոց, հետո բանակ, ԲՈՒՀ և դառնում ա պետական պաշտոնյա  :Smile: 
Բանակում նույն հասարակական երևույթներն են տեղի ունենում, ուղղակի ավելի խտացված: Եթե քաղաքացիական կյանքում մարդը հնարավորություն ունի ընտրելու իր կերտվածքին հարիր շրջապատ և միջավայր, ապա բանակում այդ հնարավորությունը խիստ սահմանափակ է, դրա համար էլ սրվում են միջանձնային հարաբերությունները, սկսում են դրսևորվել վատ սովորույթները, բացահայտվում են թաքնված "տաղանդները"  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (01.07.2011)

----------

